# Removing kitchen sink sprayer - Can't get the locking washer off of the PVC pipe



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

Use the handle-end of a pair of pliers or channel locks on the nut. The trick will be to hold the center part, but you should be able to get something on it. Can someone help you from the top? It won't take much force. If worse comes to worst, you can break that plastic nut (what you're calling a washer) off (or knock it loose) with a chisel or even a long screw driver.


----------



## mickapoo (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry for not knowing the correct terminology. 

I could get someone to help me from the top, but there isn't really anything to grab hold of, the white piece at the top (I guess the other end of the pipe?) just keeps spinning around and it's too flat to get a good grip on. 

If I put the handle part of the pliers in the pipe to hold it still, should I be able to turn the nut with my hands? I can't seem to get any sort of tool to grab it with those things sticking out.

What are channel locks? And how do I get a grip on them?

So about the screwdriver method, do I just try to wedge it in between the nut and the plastic bolt and then hammer it? 

And one more question... when I installed my kitchen faucet, it gave me this thin piece of black rubber, a washer, I guess, to keep water from getting under there. There is still a small hairline space where water can get in. Should I have put some sort of putty or adhesive to better seal that space?

Thank you.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

These are the sorts of silly things that always make projects take longer than you expect. You just have to improvise and try different things until something works.

Can someone above the sink hold the piece from turning by jamming a screwdriver (or something) in the hole at the top? Or simply apply pressure with a hand and/or finger while you turn the wing nut below? 

It shouldn't take much to loosen the nut, since the whole thing is turning already.

You want to be careful not to damage the threads on the outside of that center piece, because the nut has to come off over it.


----------



## mickapoo (Oct 1, 2008)

The center piece and the nut are turning together, but the nut is really stuck on there. It also looks like some sort of putty is around it. 

I guess I'll try the screwdriver. What if I used a dremmel tool to saw through the nut and break it apart that way? Or some kind of saw?


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

mickapoo said:


> The center piece and the nut are turning together, but the nut is really stuck on there. It also looks like some sort of putty is around it.
> 
> I guess I'll try the screwdriver. What if I used a dremmel tool to saw through the nut and break it apart that way? Or some kind of saw?



Anything that works without damaging the sink is the right way to do it. I'd probably just try to use a long screwdriver to chisel the nut to the point where I could break it off. Let us know how you eventually manage it.


----------



## mickapoo (Oct 1, 2008)

LookoutRanch said:


> Anything that works without damaging the sink is the right way to do it. I'd probably just try to use a long screwdriver to chisel the nut to the point where I could break it off. Let us know how you eventually manage it.


The screwdriver chisel idea isn't cuttin' it (no pun intended). 

I don't need the threaded pipe or the wing nut because it's all coming out when I put in the soap dispenser. Is there some kind of small saw I could use to cut through all that stuff and break it apart? I'm not sure if ther is a small tool out there would do that, small enough to fit in that tiny space without harming the sink. Like I said, I don't care if by breaking the wing nut I damage the pipe it's on, because I won't need that anyway.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

mickapoo said:


> The screwdriver chisel idea isn't cuttin' it (no pun intended).
> 
> I don't need the threaded pipe or the wing nut because it's all coming out when I put in the soap dispenser. Is there some kind of small saw I could use to cut through all that stuff and break it apart? I'm not sure if ther is a small tool out there would do that, small enough to fit in that tiny space without harming the sink. Like I said, I don't care if by breaking the wing nut I damage the pipe it's on, because I won't need that anyway.



Can you try posting a better picture? It's kind of hard to offer further suggestions without being able to see exactly what you've got.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Be careful if this is a ceramic sink . The flange portion above the sink is simply a part of a two or three piece collar which prortudes below with the threaded extension. That extension has the nylon wing nut on it you see from below, the wavey thing..

This is no different from a nut and bolt being seized together with a gap in between and you can handle it the same way, but protect the sink surface under the flange above. The goop you see may be in the threads but is likely just silicone or similar. 

First off, if you will not need to reuse the sprayer, you may actually be able to thread your soap bottle into that existing flange from below and use the flange which is in there.

Worst case look at your soap bottles collar and flange and you will get a better picture of what you are working with.

Channel locks are slip joint expandable pliers. If you have a large set of pliers and turn them on end to grab the wings on the white nut , you should have good torque.

If you are tossing out the sprayer, you can get a hacksaw blade in beow the counter and cut of the threaded extension and nut flush with the underside of the counter.Then the top should just lift out.

Do not attempt to jam a screwdriver under the flange from above as you could damage the sink surface, but if you carefully slide a thin serated knife under the collar of the flange you may wedge the collar tight enough to unscrew the plastic wing nut below. Normal thread , remember you're working from below but still turn counter clockwise.
Yes, you should eliminate the gap under the taps as well, be careful tighten down on ceramic surfaces....:thumbsup:


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Its plastic....use a hacksaw blade, dremel, serrated kitchen knife or whatever you can get in there and cut the nut off. Dont worry about the threads....just cut it out.


----------



## debubba (Nov 20, 2009)

I removed mine by repeatly striking the edge of one of the facets of the hexnut with a hammer in a counter-clockwise direction. This broke the nuts loose though I didn't see any movement of the nuts. (After soaking in WD40 for 3 hours).
I then inserted 3 of my plumbing sockets( the set of sockets on the wire bracket) one into the other at full length with the 1 1/4" end on the nuts and the smaller end with a large screwdriver in the hole for leverage. This brought the hole down to a workable level below the sink basin. I used duct tape to hold the 3 sockets together forming about a 10" socket. Off the nuts came! Good luck!


----------



## debubba (Nov 20, 2009)

I forgot to mention that this was on a 40 year old sink with metal hexnuts not plastic which included a two nut faucet and a one nut sprayer.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you are going to through this away have someone grab top with channel locks use a basin wrench under sink take off nut ....good to go ...Ben


----------



## debubba (Nov 20, 2009)

The basin wrench didn't have enough oomph! Besides, I work on this stuff alone.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ok take a mini hacksaw saw the inside of tube gently till you can snap it out... Ben


----------



## debubba (Nov 20, 2009)

That's not a bad idea, but in my case, I was merely loosening the nuts in anticipation of replacing the faucet at a later time and wanted to continue to use the old faucet until then.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

then i would wait till your ready for new faucet...or just pick up a new sprayer guide at hardware store...2-3 dollars......good luck...Ben


----------



## debubba (Nov 20, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> ok take a mini hacksaw saw the inside of tube gently till you can snap it out... Ben


That's a good idea, but in my case, I was just loosening the nuts in anticipation of replacing the faucet at a later time and wanted to keep using the old faucet until then.


----------

